# Glenbervie Golf Club Friday 26th Sept at 9.37am



## HDID Kenny (Sep 22, 2014)

I have booked a tee time Friday am due to the September weekend holiday, anyone fancy a game?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 22, 2014)

Kenny if it was about 450 miles closer I'd love to


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 22, 2014)

No excuse Simon


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity KK but it's not for me. I'm at Cardrona tomorrow and with a little luck I'll be spending a day with my TV on Friday


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 23, 2014)

Possibly, but I won't know until Thursday night for definite.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Kenny it sounds good. I'll keep an eye on thread and if you still have spot on Thursday then I can jump in.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Thanks for the opportunity KK but it's not for me. I'm at Cardrona tomorrow and with a little luck I'll be spending a day with my TV on Friday 

Click to expand...

Never played Cardona, I'm sure you'll enjoy it, as for watching TV doesn't interest me until Sunday


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Possibly, but I won't know until Thursday night for definite.
		
Click to expand...

Time is booked anyway and I intend to play, more than welcome I will watch for your confirmation either way Thursday night


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2014)

happyhacker said:



			Kenny it sounds good. I'll keep an eye on thread and if you still have spot on Thursday then I can jump in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be Aaron


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll be there in spirit !!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Sep 24, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			Never played Cardona, I'm sure you'll enjoy it, as for watching TV doesn't interest me until Sunday 

Click to expand...

I always enjoy it ... I finished 7 over and Elliot Saltman pipped me by 14 shots  :smirk:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Possibly, but I won't know until Thursday night for definite.
		
Click to expand...

Any news yet BrizH71?? 
Defo's
1) HDID Kenny
2) Happy Hacker


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Backshift today bud, holiday hasn't been authorised yet... boss finishes at 9pm, so I'll know by then one way or another.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Backshift today bud, holiday hasn't been authorised yet... boss finishes at 9pm, so I'll know by then one way or another.
		
Click to expand...

No worries I will look for your post later, will be watching Ryder Cup four balls tee off then heading to club for 9am.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Kenny if it was about 450 miles closer I'd love to  

Click to expand...

Kenny... normally  I'm closer but this weekend am heading down to join up with Simon & loads of other forumers....  enjoy the RC.:whoo:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2014)

2blue said:



			Kenny... normally  I'm closer but this weekend am heading down to join up with Simon & loads of other forumers....  enjoy the RC.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy Dave, hope to get to a H4H meet one day although the Deep South seems to have the monopoly on this re venue.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Confirmed! I'll be there!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Confirmed! I'll be there! 

Click to expand...

Excellent, room for one more....anyone??

1) HDID Kenny
2) Happy Hacker
3) BrizoH71
4)


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2014)

I could bin the Ryder Cup and come and play instead Kenny!! 
Have fun mate. Catch up again sometime.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2014)

rickg said:



			I could bin the Ryder Cup and come and play instead Kenny!! 
Have fun mate. Catch up again sometime.
		
Click to expand...

Weather looks good for tomorrow Rick....enjoy


----------

